

Daniel Russell: "Google Innovation - Culture and Practices" [video] - franze
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OYTzI0PCgo

======
franze
there are a thousand good reasons to watch this, here are two:

    
    
      * 90% of all US internet users do not know Control+F
      * 50% of all US teachers do not know Control+F

